# The time is now...



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

The time is now... Things are creeping up on us in this world and we must be ready. Some of us are gathering, but we're seeking more who would join... Our goal is to create a village off the beaten path of those who would stand against tyranny in an ever darkening world. Statistics are growing and it's time to prepare. If you believe as I do then it's time to start uniting and coming together.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That has to be one of the more vague introductions we've had.

If your plan is to gather a bunch of strangers from the internet together to survive what is coming, you're going to be sorely disappointed.
We get something like 3-4 of these types of threads a month, and none of them seem to consider the reality of asking unknown people to join together.
Groups like this form organically. You can't force it. And you certainly shouldn't rely on random responses from an internet forum to create such a group.

If you want to do this, you need stay local. Put feelers out in your immediate area. This is your best bet. Anything else is dangerous at worst, and ineffective at best.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> That has to be one of the more vague introductions we've had.
> 
> If your plan is to gather a bunch of strangers from the internet together to survive what is coming, you're going to be sorely disappointed.
> We get something like 3-4 of these types of threads a month, and none of them seem to consider the reality of asking unknown people to join together.
> ...


input noted and taken care of... But it's people like you that put fear in the masses so they don't come together and stand their ground.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

treespirit said:


> input noted and taken care of... But it's people like you that put fear in the masses so they don't come together and stand their ground.


It's people like me that save naïve people from being taken advantage of.
I'm trying to be real with you. I'm all for you forming your band of brothers, or whatever it ends up being, but you will absolutely ruin any plans you have if you solicit strangers.
Trust is earned. Trusting people you don't know is a recipe for disaster.

Or, do whatever you want to do with whomever you want to do it. I assume you're an adult, and accept responsibility for the risks you put yourself or your family through.
Good luck.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> It's people like me that save naïve people from being taken advantage of.
> I'm trying to be real with you. I'm all for you forming your band of brothers, or whatever it ends up being, but you will absolutely ruin any plans you have if you solicit strangers.
> Trust is earned. Trusting people you don't know is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


risks? Are you aware of just how many people who are being wronged in the US? I would gladly put every criminal and no gooder together if it meant bringing about change . Because all anybody ever does anymore is talk. It's time for rallying and sovereignty.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

treespirit said:


> risks? Are you aware of just how many people who are being wronged in the US? I would gladly put every criminal and no gooder together if it meant bringing about change . Because all anybody ever does anymore is talk. It's time for rallying and sovereignty.


Well, you can't save everyone from themselves.
But I tried...


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Well, you can't save everyone from themselves.
> But I tried...


Funny how people try to tell others they can't do something because they can't do it themselves...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

treespirit said:


> Funny how people try to tell others they can't do something because they can't do it themselves...


Not at all what I said.
But you're not here for advice. You're here for support of an already decided idea.
I already told you good luck.
You need to learn to take constructive criticism a bit better...


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Not at all what I said.
> But you're not hear for advice. You're here for support of an already decided idea.
> I already told you good luck.
> You need to learn to take constructive criticism a bit better...


No I take it quite well.but only from trusted Peers.we've all taken into consideration of what u said.but it stands to reason that why it hasn't been done on a large scale is fear and the people that spread it.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Fear is just an illusion... And it's like looking through a dirty window. When you get rid of fear you can see the world more clearly and what needs to be done to change things


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

treespirit said:


> Funny how people try to tell others they can't do something because they can't do it themselves...


welcome..?

just some advice..you joined a prepper forum and start acting in a manner that (at least to me) comes across as condescending and confrontational. You’ve joined a forum that has many, many established prepping experts (and yes some new folks who are just learning the ropes). 

Your tone and content aren’t telegraphing an ability to”read the room” Or being open to learning anything.. I moderate a number of very large forums, and often see those people (even subject matter experts) who come in at first and just say high, introduce themselves, look around, and explore, are often quickly identified as respectable members and accepted into the community.

Those who come in like gang-busters, spouting “the end is nigh” and/or acting a tad confrontational, don’t seem to garner much respect…. The ability to read the room and ingratiate yourself to a new group, is important to organizing people and rallying like minded folks to your flock. 

if your lackluster reception here is any indication, you may want to take a look inward…. Or not.

best of luck in your endeavors tho, since many here also believe this country, this world, is heading towards a dangerous cliff, I think your concerns have merit.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

I had an uncle once who would never say hello when would see each other.
He would just begin speaking in the middle of a sentence making it difficult to catch on to what he was saying.
Not sure why I'm feeling deja vu...


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

treespirit said:


> I would gladly put every criminal and no gooder together if it meant bringing about change .


That says it all right there for me, and your disrespect to a well respected moderator screams that your not a person to be associated with.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Trihonda said:


> welcome..?
> 
> just some advice..you joined a prepper forum and start acting in a manner that (at least to me) comes across as condescending and confrontational. You’ve joined a forum that has many, many established prepping experts (and yes some new folks who are just learning the ropes).
> 
> ...


to be honest the ends not near...but an end to things as we know it are. And adults and children alike are being taught to separate themselves from one another.and unless we physically stop it or separate ourselves and unify, freedom will die with it.no one wants to fight...and although I'm always ready for war I propose a separation of the people from the sheep.each of individually can be stomped out.but together we can say enough is enough.leave us alone so we can live life and be free.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

treespirit said:


> ..leave us alone so we can live life and be free.


Sound advice. A few months after you form your Group, stop by on occasion to bring us Sheep up to speed on how the Wolves are faring.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

One Shot said:


> That says it all right there for me, and your disrespect to a well respected moderator screams that your not a person to be associated with.


Thats nonsense...has our country gotten so bad that people can't even speak the truth about the problems in this world without people getting offended?support is support and fear is fear, all fear does is blinds and separates people. And really our country is becoming weaker and weaker. You can't say this, you can't do that, and God forbid people are able to actually make a living in this country. The lower class citizens are suffering. And no one cares enough to actually change it. And things in this country are only getting worse and worse... And a lot of us are done with it


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sound advice. A few months after you form your Group, stop by on occasion to bring us Sheep up to speed on how the Wolves are faring.


i don't know if you're a sheep or not... And that's not for me to decide. Do you believe everything you hear on the news? Do you believe you can't get in trouble with the cops if they make a mistake and are in the wrong? Do you believe you can't go to prison if you've done nothing wrong? Then yes you're probably a sheep. But that's not a sheep's fault... Society is trained to be blind and do what they are told without question.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

OrganikRoots said:


> I had an uncle once who would never say hello when would see each other.
> He would just begin speaking in the middle of a sentence making it difficult to catch on to what he was saying.
> Not sure why I'm feeling deja vu...


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Ah but this is change right here is it not? Does not every change start with an idea, a word, a conversation, a debate? Yet thus far no ones made a decision...were all still stuck on talk...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

treespirit said:


> No I take it quite well.but only from trusted Peers.we've all taken into consideration of what u said.but it stands to reason that why it hasn't been done on a large scale is fear and the people that spread it.


You don't seem to take it well at all.
What's perplexing is that you claim to only take constructive criticism from people you trust, but you'll let any ol' stranger into your community to have direct access to you, your children, your spouse, and everything you hold dear.
You continue to propose that fear should be done away with and that it only blinds.
You remind me of a couple that decided to bike ride around the world, fully relying on the goodness of strangers to survive.
Things didn't end well.
Naivete gets the better of fools all the time.
Call it fear if you like.
I call it wisdom.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

treespirit said:


> i don't know if you're a sheep or not... And that's not for me to decide. Do you believe everything you hear on the news? Do you believe you can't get in trouble with the cops if they make a mistake and are in the wrong? Do you believe you can't go to prison if you've done nothing wrong? Then yes you're probably a sheep. But that's not a sheep's fault... Society is trained to be blind and do what they are told without question.


You sure assume a lot. (All of it wrong, of course.) And you know what they say about the word _assume_.

Anyway, I'm going to start leaving you alone now.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> You don't seem to take it well at all.
> What's perplexing is that you claim to only take constructive criticism from people you trust, but you'll let any ol' stranger into your community to have direct access to you, your children, your spouse, and everything you hold dear.
> You continue to propose that fear should be done away with and that it only blinds.
> You remind me of a couple that decided to bike ride around the world, fully relying on the goodness of strangers to survive.
> ...


Because people need a place to go...are you even aware that the government is talking about cutting the population in half?most people don't...but I assure you with the "freedom for information act" anyone can look it up and request the documents showing that since bush the scientific advisor and powers that be are having a serious discussion on population control. And this is minor compared to some of the other serious things going on.now I'm not gonna push my ideas on anyone, but what we have all agreed on is things are getting serious and resources need to be pooled. Now someone may not like the person to their left or their right...but if the people are willing stand together and say were not moving then yeah...


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You sure assume a lot. (All of it wrong, of course.) And you know what they say about the word _assume_.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to start leaving you alone now.


Assumption leads to making the wrong assumption. But regardless its being laid out there... Some people prep because they think its cool.others prep because they know whats coming. But no one is gonna be able to be on their own no matter how much they prep. If 50 people, or an army come knocking at your door your not gonna want it to be just you.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

OrganikRoots said:


> View attachment 115064


Theres your sign🤣


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I strongly encourage you to search the site.
Spend some time learning about what we've discussed. There isn't much we haven't covered to some extent. Don't presume to be the only one with the info or answers.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> I strongly encourage you to search the site.
> Spend some time learning about what we've discussed. There isn't much we haven't covered to some extent. Don't presume to be the only one with the info or answers.
> [/QUOTE
> No I definitely do not have all the answers.neither do the rest of us.meerly a direction...


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

I do like the fact that this site allows these conversations though and that people are not being censored like places like Facebook.sometimes you have to have the ugly conversations.kind of makes me want to recommend the site to people.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> I strongly encourage you to search the site.
> Spend some time learning about what we've discussed. There isn't much we haven't covered to some extent. Don't presume to be the only one with the info or answers.


So let me ask u this though...your opinion if u will.if people have the info that I have.why are people not more outraged enough to do something about it all? Why does society allow things to continue and progress?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

treespirit said:


> .....meerly a direction...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

treespirit said:


> So let me ask u this though...your opinion if u will.if people have the info that I have.why are people not more outraged enough to do something about it all? Why does society allow things to continue and progress?


I assume you're watching China right now?
How far did they get pushed before this point?
Take the line from the Declaration...
"Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed."
It is short-sighted to think that no efforts to respond have been taken.
But you won't get widespread pushback until a critical point is reached, and it's evident we aren't there yet.
Remember, not everyone shares the same Overton Window. What is unacceptable to you is not necessarily unacceptable to everyone.
That's the basic foundation for why we're preppers, but not everybody is. It makes sense to us. It looks like paranoia to most.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

treespirit said:


> risks? Are you aware of just how many people who are being wronged in the US? I would gladly put every criminal and no gooder together if it meant bringing about change . Because all anybody ever does anymore is talk. It's time for rallying and sovereignty.


Thank you for self identifying.
Noted.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

treespirit said:


> to be honest the ends not near...but an end to things as we know it are. And adults and children alike are being taught to separate themselves from one another.and unless we physically stop it or separate ourselves and unify, freedom will die with it.no one wants to fight...and although I'm always ready for war I propose a separation of the people from the sheep.each of individually can be stomped out.but together we can say enough is enough.leave us alone so we can live life and be free.


So you’re a target now. Thanks for waving those hands in the air.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

treespirit said:


> Thats nonsense...has our country gotten so bad that people can't even speak the truth about the problems in this world without people getting offended?support is support and fear is fear, all fear does is blinds and separates people. And really our country is becoming weaker and weaker. You can't say this, you can't do that, and God forbid people are able to actually make a living in this country. The lower class citizens are suffering. And no one cares enough to actually change it. And things in this country are only getting worse and worse... And a lot of us are done with it


Your eye patch guy just got sent to prison…


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

treespirit said:


> So let me ask u this though...your opinion if u will.if people have the info that I have.why are people not more outraged enough to do something about it all? Why does society allow things to continue and progress?


Because your “info” is uncorroborated Bunkum.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 115067
> y64r 06re then





Kauboy said:


> I assume you're watching China right now?
> How far did they get pushed before this point?
> Take the line from the Declaration...
> "Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed."
> ...


see now that I can respect. Truth be told the system could be good if it was not ran by people who were mostly interested in money. But since were quoting the declaration, lets look at the part in whole...That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security 

If deaths, looting, and rioting being allowed by state officials merely to make a president look bad isn't enough to make people want to fight for officials to step down then nothings going to do it. However its like a cat chasing its own tail. We as a society have been following and asking for help for so long now that the thought of giving up what you have to Persue a cause is unthinkable.we live in a world where even freedom of speech is dying.and most places the word community no longer exists.and yet socially media sensors these conversations because its too offensive for some viewers...WHAT?!? When people actually come together its gonna be too late.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

ErickthePutz said:


> Because your “info” is uncorroborated Bunkum.


If u say so sheep...maybe u should look into facts instead of believing everything you read on the internet


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

treespirit said:


> If u say so sheep...maybe u should look into facts instead of believing everything you read on the internet


Freedom for information act...use it.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

It's the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) tiger.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

OrganikRoots said:


> It's the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) tiger.


good girl lol.and no I'm not being condescending...


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

OrganikRoots said:


> It's the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) tiger.


I'm glad that you looked it up.now you just have to use that to request white house documents be produced.a good place to start is fema...


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

Your entrance into this forum was as subtle as an explosive fart in a small crowded elevator.
At this point only a nut would join up with you.
Enjoy your tantrum thread son.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Methinks the young lad will have a rough time here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

treespirit said:


> Fear is just an illusion... And it's like looking through a dirty window. When you get rid of fear you can see the world more clearly and what needs to be done to change things


If you think fear is an illusion... you have not ever pissed off the blue cyclone


----------



## Davehb (7 mo ago)

Keep talking like in this thread end up with a visit from big bro. 
To team up with lowest of the low cause one thinks “enemy of my enemy is my friend” yet what happens when the mutual enemy is gone? 🤔 That’s right, if the frenemy was a larcenous, murderous type with no scruples before the fight likely turn and stab in bacl afterwards, unless one trying to call them up was just as unscrupulous and decided to off them first.😔


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

treespirit said:


> input noted and taken care of... But it's people like you that put fear in the masses so they don't come together and stand their ground.



Fear, is a valuable motivator for survival.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

treespirit said:


> input noted and taken care of... But it's people like you that put fear in the masses so they don't come together and stand their ground.


IVe done a pretty good job of avoiding looking at this thread, but I'm afraid that I've got to speak my mind. Kau and quite a few others have been doing this a lot longer than a bunch of you have been on this earth. Not only have thay forgotten more than most will ever learm, but they've had the good/bad fortune to live thru a lot of good and bad times.

Experience counts for a lot more than some book learning. That said to some (like yourself) it looks like putting fear into folks mind. No it clearly isn't. It's putting a large dose of reality out there for everyone to see and take as they see fit. Some accept it with good grace and change their ways so as to be better able to face whatever the real world will throw at them. Others will look at these folks and say move asside grandpa and let us with our "new" ideas tell folks how they should be following in our foot steps.

Me? I don't always agree. My life experiences are totally different that the Kau and several others. I pick and chose that which I find useful and leave what doesn't. If I disagree with their premise then I let folks know my views. If it changes minds so be it, if it doesn't so be it.

But never think that Kau is a fear monger.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This article popped through my headlines today.
@treespirit, I sincerely hope it finds you in a cordial and receptive mood.









Emergency Preparedness: How to Form a Survival Group—and Why It's Important


The mythologization of the Lone Ranger is just that: a myth. And yet, it persists in movies and ...




www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Davehb said:


> Keep talking like in this thread end up with a visit from big bro.
> To team up with lowest of the low cause one thinks “enemy of my enemy is my friend” yet what happens when the mutual enemy is gone? 🤔 That’s right, if the frenemy was a larcenous, murderous type with no scruples before the fight likely turn and stab in bacl afterwards, unless one trying to call them up was just as unscrupulous and decided to off them first.😔
> it's best to deal with one problem at a time. Rely on the fact that your enemy is your enemies enemy as well. And when the true enemy is no longer there you deal with what's around the corner. Trust that your enemy will also hate your enemy does not mean to trust your enemy.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you think fear is an illusion... you have not ever pissed off the blue cyclone


Pain and fear are 2 different entities.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

treespirit said:


> No I take it quite well.but only from trusted Peers.we've all taken into consideration of what u said.but it stands to reason that why it hasn't been done on a large scale is fear and the people that spread it.


"Trusted peers"... like random people on the internet?
I recommend this guy he's got tactical pack.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

We've had a good chat with a neighbor from across us. Found out he's got guns (when he and hubby got talking about gun laws). And, he's revealed some hints that he preps. They're vegan ( so he told us all the bulk things he's got stored and where he got or ordered from). He's a nice lad with a wife and kid, and my husband and I like him. We have not revealed about our prep, but at least we know there is one neighbor like us. There are three other neighbors that have been so helpful to us - whom I think would be sensible enough to be prepped even a bit - one is an active soldier couple (whose wife is deployed at the moment).

I'm adding more to our prep - even if just oats - to be able to help anyone among them should they need it.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Based on my brief (but interested) review of this trail of dialogue, I've seen ideals & ideas being brought up for discussion, but when a contrary opinion or directive is produced, summarily ignored or mocked, at least based on my cursory read-through.

The good news is: @treespirit you're free to do what you want. If you feel that joining hands & hearts with all you can is beneficial & that it will enable you to accomplish your goals, by all means, do so. I've tried this to a degree, & it did not go well, but who knows, it may be different for you. 

The lessons learned by others, however, _*could be*_ used as a lesson in avoiding issues in your *own* journey. To disregard all advice & input, leads only to folly. One should consider all & determine the merit, retaining what is of value with humility.

As a word of advice, from someone who's made a long & hard go of it: I would be slow to ascribe characteristics/traits or beliefs to others, as while it allows you to disregard their advice, it also alienates yourself from wisdom.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

You're not wrong and the effort will gain the experience. We started in '98 with 32 people and have a few acres in the ozarks that are harder to get to.
While groups do grow organically, its a mix of people you did know and people you meet. Most are not a real match, but you don't grow without effort and things tend to work their selves out.
Experience will also show you more about how you are an effective part of preserving and passing on things. People think they have to "do it all" so it comes out right, when the most successful group is one in which people doing what they would do anyway benefits the whole. 
Best wishes on your path to a place to ride the storm out or fight the war, whichever it is. You can't really go by people, some have been around a decade and whether they make it or not isn't reflected on this forum. This IS their group, for some. You should look through the threads and see what is useful.


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

Echo47 said:


> Based on my brief (but interested) review of this trail of dialogue, I've seen ideals & ideas being brought up for discussion, but when a contrary opinion or directive is produced, summarily ignored or mocked, at least based on my cursory read-through.
> 
> The good news is: @treespirit you're free to do what you want. If you feel that joining hands & hearts with all you can is beneficial & that it will enable you to accomplish your goals, by all means, do so. I've tried this to a degree, & it did not go well, but who knows, it may be different for you.
> 
> ...


Thats true.i agree with you


----------



## treespirit (2 mo ago)

AndyFrank said:


> You're not wrong and the effort will gain the experience. We started in '98 with 32 people and have a few acres in the ozarks that are harder to get to.
> While groups do grow organically, its a mix of people you did know and people you meet. Most are not a real match, but you don't grow without effort and things tend to work their selves out.
> Experience will also show you more about how you are an effective part of preserving and passing on things. People think they have to "do it all" so it comes out right, when the most successful group is one in which people doing what they would do anyway benefits the whole.
> Best wishes on your path to a place to ride the storm out or fight the war, whichever it is. You can't really go by people, some have been around a decade and whether they make it or not isn't reflected on this forum. This IS their group, for some. You should look through the threads and see what is useful.


wow things must have been really different in 98 compared to now. We're starting with 19 in the main group, but they all know people that would like to be a part of it as well. However I would like more housing setup before we start bringing a lot of people in. And since it made sense everybody agreed. So for the moment we're just putting feelers out to get a rough idea of what all we would need in preparation for if and when people start pouring in when people have nowhere to go. In a sense we want to build a safe zone that people can retreat to for whatever reason.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

treespirit said:


> wow things must have been really different in 98 compared to now. We're starting with 19 in the main group, but they all know people that would like to be a part of it as well. However I would like more housing setup before we start bringing a lot of people in. And since it made sense everybody agreed. So for the moment we're just putting feelers out to get a rough idea of what all we would need in preparation for if and when people start pouring in when people have nowhere to go. In a sense we want to build a safe zone that people can retreat to for whatever reason.


People? You will be blessed to be able to take care of the few you have? 
Its only who you can feed and keep from infectious disease and you really don't want more people than you can handle knowing. They will do nothing to help or prep and then show up empty handed like street children. They will actually be a hazard. 
But keep working on it and remember, you need dependable water before a house. I would do water and food first. You could sleep in a greenhouse.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Well, I go AFK for a few weeks only to come to this shindig. 

Ok so, I am neither a Republican nor a Democrat, but an Independent. I would be lying if I didn't say that this world has been going down the crapper for quite some time. With that said, in History, more has been accomplished with a pen and paper than with a weapon.

To the right of me, hanging on my home office door is a poster of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.'s "I have a Dream" speech. It has been almost 60 years, and although I have seen some major changes in humanity, I am still waiting for Dr. King Jr.'s speech to become a reality. He promoted peaceful demonstrations, and in the end, lost his life for his beliefs.

Thinking that inexperienced, non military personal, with limited resources, ganging together with weapons is going to make a change here, then think again. The only change you will make is scenery, in a 6*6 cell with one of your so called teammates, probably one of those criminals that you decided to bring into your group.

This is a preppers site and not a paramilitary hangout. Personally, one of the problems this world is facing besides politics, culture, & religion, imo are people like yourself with limited world life experience.

& for the record, although I do not always agree with *Kauboy, I value his opinion, & you should too.*


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)




----------

